# Fulton County Rut



## Hamilnk (Oct 29, 2018)

I picked up a piece of property to hunt in South Fulton County this year and I haven’t hunted this part of Georgia before. Trying to get a general idea of when rut activity begins in this area. Thanks for any helpful info. 
Kelso


----------



## baddave (Oct 29, 2018)

probably in the morning .. just go when you can .. they're already chasin


----------



## Hamilnk (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I hunt mostly in Alabama and haven’t gotten to hunt in Fulton County in 3 weeks.


----------

